# Frenchman road taken hostage



## soymilk (Sep 24, 2006)

Just went to the flounder spot off Frenchman rd across ferry. Old guy in the rv is trying to charge people to fish in the pocket! *** I'm thinking. Has part of the road blocked off and said there is a new sherif in town. Proceeded to tell us that "new rules". How in the **** can he do this? Any info anyone has please share. We left cause he was begging for a good morning ima F you up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That's my grandpa, he got tired of all the trash on the bank.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It wasn't this old man, was it?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

There's that problem with squatters in that area. Guess he scammed enough people to buy an RV.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Somebody should go down to Stingaree at lunch time and get those 2 deputies


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

soymilk said:


> Just went to the flounder spot off Frenchman rd across ferry. Old guy in the rv is trying to charge people to fish in the pocket! *** I'm thinking. Has part of the road blocked off and said there is a new sherif in town. Proceeded to tell us that "new rules". How in the **** can he do this? Any info anyone has please share. We left cause he was begging for a good morning ima F you up.


Call GW or local sheriff.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

Drundel said:


> Call GW or local sheriff.


X2


----------



## soymilk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Called GW*

Yea I called the game Warden and the sheriff was dispatched to the area. Guy was nuts. Blocked the road with a RV, water hose, and a ladder. I wonder how many people he scammed!


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

soymilk said:


> Just went to the flounder spot off Frenchman rd across ferry. Old guy in the rv is trying to charge people to fish in the pocket! *** I'm thinking. Has part of the road blocked off and said there is a new sherif in town. Proceeded to tell us that "new rules". How in the **** can he do this? Any info anyone has please share. We left cause he was begging for a good morning ima F you up.


Is it his property? If it is then youre **** out of luck. If its not his and the owners allow fishing or its public land tell him screw off. Where abouts is this at for those of us not in the know?


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

soymilk said:


> Yea I called the game Warden and the sheriff was dispatched to the area. Guy was nuts. Blocked the road with a RV, water hose, and a ladder. I wonder how many people he scammed!


So what did the sheriff do?


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

That should be in the public right of way....call the Law.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

soymilk said:


> Just went to the flounder spot off Frenchman rd across ferry. Old guy in the rv is trying to charge people to fish in the pocket! *** I'm thinking. Has part of the road blocked off and said there is a new sherif in town. Proceeded to tell us that "new rules". How in the **** can he do this? Any info anyone has please share. We left cause he was begging for a good morning ima F you up.


Are you talking bout this spot W. French rd?

Or the 2nd Spot with the dead end?

That's crazy never heard of that BS b4.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

There goes my Flounder honey hole ...


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

stinkypete said:


> Is it his property? If it is then youre **** out of luck. If its not his and the owners allow fishing or its public land tell him screw off. Where abouts is this at for those of us not in the know?


Roads are state property. No one can do what he did legally.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

I've fished that spot for many years...not so much of a honey hole anymore, there are just to many people and its to far to drive for 2 fish nowadays. I can remember being run off by the GW's a few times in the years past. They would tell everyone that it was private property (at least in the area of the old shrimp boat docks) which is understandable but they never really enforced it. In the area of the beach or horseshoe cove as its called, I would tell that old man to kiss my butt he cannot charge people to access that area. 

Or to pacify him...tell him the check is in the mail. 
KCCO


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

kickingback said:


> Roads are state property. No one can do what he did legally.


State? Is it a FM?

Probably county, city or private. Not state.

Easy to find out. Go to the county appraisal districts website and search the GIS parcel map. Pick the ID number and it will tell you.

If it's listed as Smack's GP then you're screwed.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a road doesn't have to be an "FM" for the state to own it.

and the state did recently replace the Frenchtown Road bridge...and the state does not replace roads and bridges on roads that they do not own.


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

If it's not private property, tell his a** to kick rocks and go about your business. Sounds like the old man missed a dose of his happy meds.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Lexy1 said:


> There goes my Flounder honey hole ...


that guys been there squatting for a while now... that place, like many other great flounder run spots, has only gotten more and more crowded and more and more trashy.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

SoulSurfer said:


> Are you talking bout this spot W. French rd?
> 
> Or the 2nd Spot with the dead end?
> 
> ...


and if it wasnt crowded enough....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

So what happened to the crazy man in the RV?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> So what happened to the crazy man in the RV?


V-Bottom still posts on here, so just ask him.


----------



## soymilk (Sep 24, 2006)

Yea soul surfer that's the place. I've been going there from time to time for the past 6 years. I'm not sure if the sheriff ever showed. We took of to get to another "secret spot" in a hurry. I dont believe they did or he does own the property. Another guy I know went about an hour later and said he was still charging. My question is how do we know if he owns that property? Oh yea my other "secret spot"......Seawolf park was slow. Worked hard to catch 4. Most guys only had 1-2.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*.......*



irbjd said:


> V-Bottom still posts on here, so just ask him.


 That's enough of your s***......


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> That's enough of your s***......


LMAO


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

^^^:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

irbjd said:


> V-Bottom still posts on here, so just ask him.


Is that why he is looking into getting his CHL, in case someone tries to stiff him and not pay?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

soymilk said:


> Yea soul surfer that's the place. I've been going there from time to time for the past 6 years. I'm not sure if the sheriff ever showed. We took of to get to another "secret spot" in a hurry. I dont believe they did or he does own the property. Another guy I know went about an hour later and said he was still charging. My question is how do we know if he owns that property? Oh yea my other "secret spot"......Seawolf park was slow. Worked hard to catch 4. Most guys only had 1-2.


Galveston County appraisal district. Property I'd
R296477


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

LaddH said:


> Galveston County appraisal district. Property I'd
> R296477


I don't see anything that looks like public access. That is a drag. Hard to say if he is the owner or has the owners permission to be there.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

He's just looking for a Lil donation to his Capt. Morgan affliction or possible Mad Dawg 20/20? It goes extremely well with Peanut butter and Jelly sammiches:rotfl:


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

LaddH said:


> I don't see anything that looks like public access. That is a drag. Hard to say if he is the owner or has the owners permission to be there.


Again...roads are not owned by PEOPLE!!! The state owns and maintains the roads. Either by means of distributing funds to the county or city or by doing it themselves. Either way the point is moot. Do you think he can afford a concrete, asphalt or gravel road all the way through and around his property? I owned a home on one acre and had an asphalt driveway laid. Cost me $1200 for about 125' x 10'. For him to pay for a road he would have to have well over $10K to shell out for the road and then there is maintenance. If the road has potholes and is old and needs work then he probably owns it. If not then drive on through becasue your tax dollars paid for it one way or another.
Common sense if you think about it or remember your high school government class. I know it was a long time ago for some but you were taught about how the system works.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

kickingback said:


> Again...roads are not owned by PEOPLE!!! The state owns and maintains the roads. Either by means of distributing funds to the county or city or by doing it themselves. Either way the point is moot. Do you think he can afford a concrete, asphalt or gravel road all the way through and around his property? I owned a home on one acre and had an asphalt driveway laid. Cost me $1200 for about 125' x 10'. For him to pay for a road he would have to have well over $10K to shell out for the road and then there is maintenance. If the road has potholes and is old and needs work then he probably owns it. If not then drive on through becasue your tax dollars paid for it one way or another.
> Common sense if you think about it or remember your high school government class. I know it was a long time ago for some but you were taught about how the system works.


I really don't care one way or the other but on the property map it looks like the road is public but the property it goes to is private. Maybe the ROW goes to the waters edge. Why don't you research it and let us know or are you satisfied with your ideas about public and private property?
Lots of public roads go to private property.
The land and legal guys can have it from here.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Is the old man still there to collect tolls?


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Is he possibly "The" Frenchman??


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

This guy?


----------



## cody2422 (Feb 26, 2013)

I drove by yesterday, there was a sheriff at the end of the road and further down was the RV. We didn't stop to inquire since the weather was terrible, but the RV is definitely still there.


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

The tidal water in question is accessible from the right of way from Frenchtown Road so the following applies:

https://tpwd.texas.gov/publications...s/rivers/navigation/kennedy/kennedy_faq.phtml

Q: What are the rules on the coast?

A: The seaward boundary of the State of Texas extends three marine leagues into the Gulf of Mexico from the coastline.37 This is a distance equal to nine nautical miles, or 10.359 statute miles.38 Within this boundary, the state owns the water and the beds and shores of the Gulf of Mexico and the arms of the gulf, including all land which is covered by the gulf and the arms of the gulf either at low tide or high tide.39 It is well-settled that the public has a general right to boat and fish in the waters of the Gulf of Mexico within Texas, including all of its bays and arms.40

Due to a variety of manmade causes (including subsidence, dredging, and the construction of levees and canals), some private land along the coast is covered intermittently or continuously by tide waters. The general rule in tidal waters is "if you can float it you can boat it," even though the land beneath the waters may be privately owned.41 It is not settled whether a fisherman who wades in tidal waters on private land submerged by artificial means may be guilty of criminal trespass.42 It is not lawful to hunt in or over privately owned submerged land that is above the mean high tide line of the Gulf of Mexico and its bays and estuaries.43


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

tell him to ask this guy,lol


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

jampen said:


> Is he possibly "The" Frenchman??


Nah. Can't be. Would never have the balls to stand up to anyone. He'd retreat.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That's my grandpa, he got tired of all the trash on the bank.


Runs on the family.
He must be the keeper of Zephyr Cove too. 
LmAO.
LOL.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
BWAHAHAHAAAAAHAAA


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

cody2422 said:


> I drove by yesterday, there was a sheriff at the end of the road and further down was the RV. We didn't stop to inquire since the weather was terrible, but the RV is definitely still there.


Did someone call the sheriff on him or he called the sheriff to make sure people pay his toll?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> a road doesn't have to be an "FM" for the state to own it.
> 
> and the state did recently replace the Frenchtown Road bridge...and the state does not replace roads and bridges on roads that they do not own.


True. Doesn't have to be a FM, but more than likely it would be. As for bridges, the state has off-system bridges that are in a system owned by a county that can be worked on or replaced. You are also correct in that they don't work on county roads....unless there is an agreement in place.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

kickingback said:


> Again...roads are not owned by PEOPLE!!! The state owns and maintains the roads. Either by means of distributing funds to the county or city or by doing it themselves. Either way the point is moot. Do you think he can afford a concrete, asphalt or gravel road all the way through and around his property? I owned a home on one acre and had an asphalt driveway laid. Cost me $1200 for about 125' x 10'. For him to pay for a road he would have to have well over $10K to shell out for the road and then there is maintenance. If the road has potholes and is old and needs work then he probably owns it. If not then drive on through becasue your tax dollars paid for it one way or another.
> Common sense if you think about it or remember your high school government class. I know it was a long time ago for some but you were taught about how the system works.


Ummm, yes you do have private roads in the state of Texas that are within private subdivisions or privately held that no tax dollars are associated with. Typically built to the local jurisdictions criteria In CASE they are later turned over to that county or city.

The state does not distribute funds for a county or city to build and maintain roads. That's what ad valorem taxes are for. Your gas tax pays for state roads....and many other things.

OK, now back to our regularly scheduled broadcast...

Any word on your squatter?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> State? Is it a FM?
> 
> Probably county, city or private. Not state.
> 
> ...


Yea but I'd still tell Smackpappy to sux it. Sorry Smackdaddy .


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

RedXCross said:


> He's just looking for a Lil donation to his Capt. Morgan affliction or possible Mad Dawg 20/20? It goes extremely well with Peanut butter and Jelly sammiches:rotfl:


And $1.07 gas ? Hmmmmmm...


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

LaddH said:


> Galveston County appraisal district. Property I'd
> R296477


Go to the appraisal district map online for this property ID. -R296477-
It will get to one of the main properties in the area then you can also find the other properties involved by moving around on the map. 
If the sheriff has been called he should have it sorted out by now.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

LaddH said:


> Go to the appraisal district map online for this property ID. -R296477-
> It will get to one of the main properties in the area then you can also find the other properties involved by moving around on the map.
> If the sheriff has been called he should have it sorted out by now.


Your best bet would be to go straight to the Road n Bridge dept over that precinct. Im sure theyll know if they maintain it or not. The deputy may likely do the same then verify with the app. District.

Typically, squatter boy will need to be served with some form of certified letter and have 'X' days to vacate dependant upon if this constitutes an emergency or not. Then you deputy comes to play.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

OnedayScratch said:


> Ummm, yes you do have private roads in the state of Texas that are within private subdivisions or privately held that no tax dollars are associated with. Typically built to the local jurisdictions criteria In CASE they are later turned over to that county or city.
> 
> The state does not distribute funds for a county or city to build and maintain roads. That's what ad valorem taxes are for. Your gas tax pays for state roads....and many other things.
> 
> ...


Who said subdivisions? YOU!? I said roads. I never said "private" roads. You did. Why you want to stir @#$% up? Read before stirring the pot. Tax dollars are used to build ROADS. The ones YOU drive on. Common sense. I was making a point about him owning the road.
*Like I said the point is moot.* He can't afford to maintain that road. I live in a "subdivision" and the funds are available through our housing association. If he has the money than that is his prerogative.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Lotsa potential here!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

For what its worth, it looks like the Audubon society owns some tracts out here too. Like several hundred acres. Maybe the Frenchman is a birder. :fish:


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

Is it this guy and his RV?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

soymilk said:


> Just went to the flounder spot off Frenchman rd across ferry. Old guy in the rv is trying to charge people to fish in the pocket! *** I'm thinking. Has part of the road blocked off and said there is a new sherif in town. Proceeded to tell us that "new rules". How in the **** can he do this? Any info anyone has please share. We left cause he was begging for a good morning ima F you up.


I've heard the same thing is happening at ROP on occasion. Don't know for sure, but if legit, since when did the law change? Personally, I don't believe it and it will take a uniformed LEO to collect a fee from me at either of those locations. Scam IMHO.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------

